# Harley reacting to Bravecto - Seizures



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, lord, that's dreadful news! The only glimmer of hope is that he IS only five. He's a fighter, like you and Kira, so don't despair just yet. There will be many people from this board who'll be wishing fervently for his return to health, and you can be sure I'll be one of them.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

It is good to get a reply in this very dark hour. Our vet has never seen such a response to chemicals which includes the meds that are normally used for recovery. Thank you so much Pilgrim, we love this boy so much.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, I know. It shines through every post you write about him. Anyway, he's a golden retriever. How can you not love him? By the way, where is he right now? At home? Or at the vet?


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about the reaction Harley is having.and pray that he has a turnaround SOON!!!!! My dog had a bad reaction to Saresto so I totally understand how scared you feel. Hopefully the meds will kick in and you will have your baby feeling better in no time. My thoughts will be with you and Harley.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry that this has happened, I am sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts over x


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts & prayers that Harley pulls through quickly with no lasting damage.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Prayers to you & Harley that he make a swift & full recovery & to his medical team that they have the power to heal him. Fully understand the hesitation & guilt to use chemicals as it often seems like we're in a perpetual Catch 22--don't beat yourself up, had you known he would have reacted badly you would have chose a different course--you did what you thought best having given it careful thought.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending a prayer your way!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

No - not Harley! I'm sending out prayers for this sweet, sweet boy! How were you to know he'd have this reaction? You can't beat yourself up over this. Please keep us updated on how he's doing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very,very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Harley.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My boy Helo, also had a bad reaction to the diazepam used to get his seizures under control. He did recover from that so hang in there. Phenobarb didn't help him at all so he is not on that medicine. He is on potassium bromide which helped and he had no side effects. I'm praying Harley recovers from this and goes on to have a healthy seizure free life. Helo has been seizure free for 2 years by avoiding what causes them. It looks like flea and tick meds are Harley's trigger.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so , so sorry to read about this. I was so enthusiastic about Bravecto, bc it really does work on ticks amazingly well. However my drug sensitive girl Lush has a very bad reaction to it, though not as bad as what your are battling.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry! You and Harley will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry! Wishing Harley all the best and a speedy and full recovery!

Both mine are on Bravecto - thank goodness no bad reaction to it, knock on wood!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry! Hope Harley gets better soon, he'll be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is so scary sounding - I'm so sorry. I hope Harley is doing better today. Sending positive thoughts to you both.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I am so upset for you and I will be waiting for news. I am sending strong white light your way and btw...you are an amazing Mom.....seriously...AN AMAZING MOM


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That is awful. You cannot know until you try with chemicals. It is not your fault you were trying to protect him from another ghastly thing - ticks.
I hope we will hear from you soon and that the meds are working. Big hugs to you and Harley.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Please, please, *PLEASE* do not blame yourself! You were only trying to do the right thing! I will keep your sweetie in my thoughts! Sending hugs and prayers your way, keep us updated!


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/372297-baxter-vs-trifexis.html

I think this thread may be helpful. It talks about detoxing from a similar medication and what worked.

I am so sorry this is happening I am so scared of all those meds. I am praying for you. Get well soon Harley!

The only thing that I can offer is consult more than 1 vet if needed don't wait if your vet is not able to help.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. You and Harley are in my thoughts. You've been a mainstay of this group ever since you've been here. We are sending hope and positive thoughts for your sweet boy to recover soon!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending many prayers for Harley. I was going to transition my boy to Bravecto but with this news , will not.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh no!!! I can't believe this, I am so sorry this happened! 
But it's not your fault, you couldn't have predicted it.
I will keep you and Harley in my thoughts. 
Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just now saw this thread. Sending out positive thoughts for you and Harley. Keep fighting, Harley!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Harley has fans all over the world, and I am one of them. I know how much your sweet boy is loved and treasured. Fight, Harley, fight!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I hope things go well for you. Lots of positive energy coming your way.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Been thinking of you all day....


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am praying Harley is ok.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Praying for Harley!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Just sending a hug to both you and Harley. It must have been a very long night. Please let us know what the vet says this morning when you have the time.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Have just rung the vet. Harley is much better. He is going to have a bath and we can pick him up in two hours. He will be on phenobarb for the next 10 days. Will update again after we pick him up and have had more info from the vet. Thank you SO MUCH for all your support and info. You are all amazing. It was indeed a very long night and so quiet when I got up this morning. Harley is not noisy - why was it so quiet? Place felt like a morgue! Oh god, I can't wait to see him.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Great news. Wishing him a speedy recovery and happiness and peace once again for your household.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great news - I am so happy for you! Wishing Harley a speedy and full recovery and no more seizures!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

harleysmum said:


> have just rung the vet. Harley is much better. He is going to have a bath and we can pick him up in two hours. He will be on phenobarb for the next 10 days. Will update again after we pick him up and have had more info from the vet. Thank you so much for all your support and info. You are all amazing. It was indeed a very long night and so quiet when i got up this morning. Harley is not noisy - why was it so quiet? Place felt like a morgue! Oh god, i can't wait to see him.


yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am doing my happy dance holding skye !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That is wonderful news. Now I can go to bed knowing he will be OK!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Very scary! I am glad he is doing well and coming home soon.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Ohh great news!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thank you for letting us know the good news!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great update! Have been checking in throughout the day hoping for good news!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear Harley is doing better.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, great to hear. 
Wishing Harley a speedy recovery.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

So glad he is better!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So glad to hear that Harley is coming home and is doing better! Been thinking about you all day today!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a relief! Thanks for letting everyone know.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well he is home but not quite himself, wobbly on his feet and disoriented. He is to be kept very quiet and have no excitement. We have two weeks worth of meds to help him over this initial recovery period plus some herbal support meds to help counteract the side effects of chemical meds. He can never have flea/tick products again. Neither can he have heartworm meds or any vaccinations. It will be a wait and see situation in regard to future seizures. Overnight I have become a seizure mum constantly alert for telltale signs and symptoms. He has had a big meal with todays meds and asked to go out for a big wee; mum and dad both had to come! He is now asleep with his head on my lap. Thank you all for your support and kindness.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Really glad he's going to be okay.
That must have really been a scary thing to go through.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Lots of love to Harley. I'm so sorry you had to go through that scare, but counting blessings that he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad he is doing better and I hope his recovery goes well. I also hope you can both rest. It must have been a horrible 24 hours for you both.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> Have just rung the vet. Harley is much better. He is going to have a bath and we can pick him up in two hours. He will be on phenobarb for the next 10 days. Will update again after we pick him up and have had more info from the vet. Thank you SO MUCH for all your support and info. You are all amazing. It was indeed a very long night and so quiet when I got up this morning. Harley is not noisy - why was it so quiet? Place felt like a morgue! Oh god, I can't wait to see him.


Harleysmum, I'm glad to read he is a much better today. I am praying for him and for you. I'm so sorry that this happened. Hugs and love.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am so glad he is doing so much better. One day at a time. I know you will treat him with all the love and kindness in the world-- make sure you treat yourself the same.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Pleazse, please do not feel guilty. I went that route back in 2003. My beautiful golden boy, Hunter, my avatar picture, had a reaction to ProHeart6, the 6 month heart worm prevention. Down there it was, and I assume still is, a 12 month injection. I lost Hunter at 4 years 2 months and I totally blamed myself for having switched him from the monthly pill to the injection.

See, Hunter was never a chow hound. He would eat a little, go play, come back and eat a little more. And you could drop a piece of cookie or chip and he wouldn't grab it up like his litter mate sister and our other two goldens did. I worried he somehow might not get the pill down. We are on the Texas coast and here, no heart worm protection means hearts worm for sure. Our next door neighbor insisted that her dogs didn't need it because they were inside dogs. Yeah, except for when they went outside to do their business. So not giving Hunter the prevention was not an option.

After his death I totally blamed myself for having switched him, in eesense I blamed myself for "killing him." If only I had done the research first and found all the dogs that had died or had reactions, if only I had kept him on the pills. Thing is I had never used a computer so researching had never coursed my mind. I trusted my vet, he trusted the salesman.

I took 8 months before I stopped blaming myself and put the blame where it belong--on the company that kept peddling it while knowing the huge total of reactions and deaths it was causing. Ten months after his death, the animal division of the Food and Drug Administration had the company take it off the market here . I was told it was the FIRST time an animal drug had ever been pulled. It was off the market for 4 years being reformulated.

The thing is, I blamed myself for "killing" Hunter and it was not my fault. I was doing what I thought best just as you were. Never blame yourself for doing what you believe is best for your beloved dogs or any other pet you have.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Continuing in the same vein as 3 Goldens, do you know if your vet is going to put in an adverse reaction report with the manufacturer and possibly with the FDA? The company is going to say that it's an allergic reaction, but at least there will be an official complaint logged and it may help somebody else's dog. By the way, she's right - there's no way that what happened to Harley was your fault.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> do you know if your vet is going to put in an adverse reaction report with the manufacturer and possibly with the FDA?



For Aus it would be the TGA. I hope your vet does this for sure. These kind of cases need reporting


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

It's not so much that I am blaming myself as thinking of all the "what ifs". What if Kira had not had that paralysis tick, what if I had chosen a different brand, what if I had had Harley clipped instead of giving meds, all that sort of stuff. But with all the messages from you guys I am moving on. And yes I will be putting in an adverse reaction report and hopefully our vet will endorse it. Lets face it if no-one reports, they will never know. Harley has had his first dose of meds and we are watching him closely. There is a chance that the meds will set him off rather than supress the seizures. And we have a heatwave coming so we will need to keep him cool.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so glad! Sorry that you have many new issues to deal with, but I am so very happy that he is doing better! I believe that you will continue to make good decisions for your boy and for yourselves as you head down this new path. Hugs!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks, Chritty. That was a silly mistake. Of course it should be local, but I'm pretty sure the TGA only deals with human medicine. The vet will no doubt know who is responsible for vet medicine in Aus.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Thanks, Chritty. That was a silly mistake.



It wasn't silly. I wonder if the FDA would accept a report from an international source to help make sure it doesn't go unnoticed?


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good news that you have him home and can take care of him with lots of love and comfort. Take it one day at a time and hopefully he will not have another seizure once all the chemicals are out of his system. Good idea to use herbal products to help with this.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This was the first thread I came to this morning as I was worried about Harley, I'm so glad that he is doing better. Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for a full recovery.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So glad to hear that Harley is feeling better and back home with you.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so glad Harley is feeling better, it must be such a big relief to have him back home and safe!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so relieved he is better. What an awful thing. Don't kill yourself with the what ifs. You made the best decisions for Harley with the information you had. You did not know he was chemical sensitive. Hopefully the next 10 days go well and he will be back to his old self.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad to hear he is doing better!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Please do report it. So often you hear "Welll it will not do any good." WRONG it was becaue all those people reported their dogs reactions00I reported Hunter's death and was asked to send all kinds of additional and I did--and there were enough reports that it WAS REMOVED. According to reports put out by the FDa animal division, there wre more deaths caused by ProHeart6 in just 4 years THAN BY ALL OTHERS COMBINED AND SOME HAD BEEN OUT 25 YERS. So every singled report matters. They add up. Remember the old saying "the straw that broke the camel's back". Well, in this case your report could be the one to tip the scalre and get things changed. If not, it just adds to the pile and eventually one will do the trick, but yours helps any way you look at it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*I am so sorry, try not to blame yourself. We have all wondered about the what ifs.

Glad he is home with you  Just a note on what you might see with the Phenobarbital, the side effects are not pleasant. Glad he is only on 10 days of it and assume you're starting off on a higher dose and tapering. 
*
"These side effects can include sedation, lethargy, excessive urination, excessive thirst and excessive hunger, hyperexcitability, ataxia (loss of coordination or hind end weakness) and restlessness."

Canine Epilepsy - Using Phenobarbital to control seizures in dogs


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Again....You did nothing wrong and I am in awe of your instinct of doing the right thing. We all make errors that are out of our control and that has nothing to do with "I should have..." I could say.....I should have had Cara's tummy xray to make sure she was healthy before fixing her leg and then a week after...getting diagnosed with Hemangio as I put her through leg rehabilitation while she was going to die and it took away from her 'feeling good time'. I would have never had done the leg surgery if I'd asked for an xray first and they'd seen the tumor and that is what you should do for a 12 year old Golden..but I didn't know. I got over it fast and proceeded to 'try and do whatever I had to'... once I was in this new situation. Cara had 7 great weeks and I never looked back. Thank god Harley is going to be fine and this will never leave you when it comes to treatments in the future so perhaps...it was a help as something else could have made him sicker...but it won't now...cause that is the kind of Mom you are. I am so HAPPY about Harley. You deserve a big 'Gin and Tonic' and a chocolate strawberry  As for me...when Skye is an old lady.....Xray before any procedure (god forbid) 

Skye - 9/19/15
Cara-Mia- 7/3/15-7/15 - Heart-Golden


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Glad to hear that Harley is doing better and wish that he has a complete recovery.

I'll join the chorus of people encouraging reporting of Harley's reaction to the manufacturer (Merck, I believe) and since the manufacturer is a U.S. company, to the FDA as well as your appropriate Australian authority. I think this is especially important because Bravecto is relatively new to the market (less than 2 yrs.?) and because of the severity of his reaction.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well Harley has had a good night. My DH and I argued about who would sleep downstairs with him and I won!

Jud - That's funny about the G&T because we went straight from the vets to the pub and got a large bottle of vodka the night we had to leave him! At least we got some sleep!
Golden Camper - You are quite right about the side effects and Harley is experiencing all of those. Also the vet had some concerns that with his severe reaction to chemicals that the pheno could, in fact, cause another seizure rather than suppress them. But in these critical first few days where another seizure is extremely likely it was felt this was what we would do. I will be discussing Harleys reaction to the meds with the vet today and we may stop the pheno. Also he now has raging diarrhea poor baby, no doubt as a result of all the meds and anaesthetic he had at the vets. I will be cooking up a batch of chicken and rice. Thanks for all your kind words and support.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry about the raging diarrhea. Don't stop the Pheno straight off. Like Prednisone once started they have to be weaned off it even if given a short time.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Just wondering how Harley is doing today and what the vet has said.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Harley has improved today, more settled, not as anxious and steadier on his feet. He seemed to tolerate the meds better. He is a bit needy - doesn't like either of us to leave the room. He is drinking a lot and weeing a lot. His poop has started to firm up a bit too. When he gets anxious we take turns in brushing him - he loves that and lies down nice and calm to enjoy it so that is a good tool for us. Have not spoken to the vet today as we have been pleased with how he is doing. Hope that we will have another good night. I take my hat off to all those single seizure mum's out there who have to work and care for their dogs alone. I don't know how they manage it.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Harley's mum, it's good to hear he's doing so much better.
I did a bit of online research and found out the relevant authority to report an adverse reaction to is the Australian Pesticides and Veterinary Medicine Authority (Australian Pesticides and Veterinary Medicines Authority). They have an online reporting tool which can be filled out by users, not just vets. Hope you go ahead with it.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Harley's mum, it's good to hear he's doing so much better.
> I did a bit of online research and found out the relevant authority to report an adverse reaction to is the Australian Pesticides and Veterinary Medicine Authority (Australian Pesticides and Veterinary Medicines Authority). They have an online reporting tool which can be filled out by users, not just vets. Hope you go ahead with it.


Thanks for that. I also found a number to ring via the Bravecto facebook page (Australia)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Harley is doing better, prayers he continues to do well. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and Harley, prayers and positive thoughts flying over to you both!.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So another good night in that there were no seizures. But Harley was quite restless from 3.30 am wanting to go out to wee, then again to eat grass, then again to poo, then again to wee so not such a good night for DH who had the night shift. He has gone back to bed and Harley has just spent an hour or so asleep on my lap. We need to bring back our discipline and boundaries though as Harley is being very needy and developing a bit of separation anxiety. We haven't been asking him to sit and follow instructions as when he came back from the vets he was not able to sit comfortably. He is better now so that will change today. I think we need to stop treating him like an invalid and that he will feel more secure when the old rules are back in place.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to hear he's doing so well. 
Go ahead and spoil him, he deserves it after everything he's been through.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

At least things are moving in the right direction. Good to hear he's doing better.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Called in to the vet to discuss his progress (Harley stayed home). We are going to start reducing the pheno as vet is concerned about his anxiety. Hope all goes well. It is so hot here at the moment - no fun for anyone.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

What a horrible ordeal for you guys! Really sorry that Harley had such a nasty episode with Bravecto. 

I hope things stabilize soon... :crossfing


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So sorry I hope he has a full recovery soon.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to read Harley is doing better and there have not been any further seizures. Sorry you have to deal with the heat on top of it all though.

Everything you mention about his restlessness, anxiety, 3:30am bathroom visits outside, being needy etc are just some of the many things people with seizure dogs are all too familiar with. It will get better for him and you, the first few days is the toughest part.

Thanks for the nod to us working single mom and dads that have to deal with our seizure dogs. Luckily I work from home.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, poor boy. I hope his anxiety decreases as you take him off the pheno. I'd totally be spoiling him right now, too. Really glad to read he had a seizure-free night.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Great that there has been no more seizures! Hope he continues to get better, and as sweet girl said that his anxiety becomes less as you start to wean him off of pheno. And I agree, we would all be catering to our pups had we been in your shoes!! Thinking of you guys, and wishing you a better nights rest soon!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Just stopping in to see how Harley is doing. I'm glad to read that things are a little better. Each day I hope that things improve. Stay strong, Hugs to you and your beautiful boy


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well we have had two really good nights and Harley is pretty much his old self except for the occasional loose poop. Since the first med reduction he is much more settled and not anxious. We have had a further consult with the vet and we will keep him on this slightly lowered dose for the next 10 days. He can resume his normal exercise regime although with this heat and humidity we are all flat out like lizards on rocks so there is no running around. Leisurely walks in the cool of the day are in order and perhaps a visit to the beach later in the week. Thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Very very glad to hear that you've had two good nights, and that Harley's anxiety has decreased! Thinking about you and Harley, and hoping that he continues to do well.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That is great news. Now that he is getting rid of all the chemicals in his body he should go from strength to strength. My sister in Queensland rang yesterday and told me about the heat. We are sitting in a white wonder world with -5C!! The world is a strange place. Keep strong you have done a great job.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank goodness he is okay.


----------



## BellesMama (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Harley. I am the fur mom of 2 Goldens. This past spring I gave them both Bravecto. I also gave it to my Husky/Blue Heeler. Sadly, we lost our Husky/Blue Heeler. Her liver and kidneys failed due to the Bravecto. My oldest Golden was not well for 3 months. I posted about the experience on Dr. Justine Lee's web site. Now I know of many other people whose dogs have become very ill or died from this drug. You can find support on Facebook at "Does Bravecto Kill Dogs?" If you post your dog's story there, you will find help in reporting these adverse side effects to Merck, the maker of Bravecto, and you may be able to get their help in veterinary expenses for Harley. My prayers for a speedy recovery. Goldens are a special breed.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh BellesMama I am so sorry for the loss of your girl to this drug. Thank you so much for posting here so that others can benefit from your experience and thanks for the info about the Facebook support site. I will post there.

eta I have just been on the Does Bravecto Kill Dogs facebook page and someone has linked Harley's story from here. I think that BellesMama is a member of that site as they asked for someone to contact me via GRF and she has only just joined. Thanks again BellesMama for taking the time to do this. I did Google Bravecto before making the decision to use it but all that came up was ads selling it nothing about it killing dogs.


----------



## jpulfs (Feb 26, 2014)

Heartbreaking to hear this! My Bailey had a bad reaction to K9 Advantix a couple of years ago. As to Bravecto, may I direct you to throw Facebook site, 'Does Bravecto Kill Dogs'. It was set up by a lady who is convinced that she lost her Cavalier to this drug and there are many, many reports of dogs who have been ill. They are working to get this drug taken off the market but more to the point for you, they have lots of experience with the symptoms and have suggestions for detoxes, etc, to flush out the kidneys and liver and try to alleviate the problems. Don't feel guilty - we all try to do the best for our beloved dogs and must trust the system! I gave Bailey Bravecto before I found this site, but never again! All love and hugs to you and Harley and hopes for a speedy, full recovery.


----------



## jpulfs (Feb 26, 2014)

This will teach me to read the whole thread before jumping in! Sorry to bang on about something you already knew!! So very happy to hear that Harley is recovering! Hugs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Harleysmum said:


> Oh BellesMama I am so sorry for the loss of your girl to this drug. Thank you so much for posting here so that others can benefit from your experience and thanks for the info about the Facebook support site. I will post there.
> 
> eta I have just been on the Does Bravecto Kill Dogs facebook page and someone has linked Harley's story from here. I think that BellesMama is a member of that site as they asked for someone to contact me via GRF and she has only just joined. Thanks again BellesMama for taking the time to do this. I did Google Bravecto before making the decision to use it but all that came up was ads selling it nothing about it killing dogs.


I hope you do not feel guilty bc it is NOT your fault. My trusted vet was in the pilot program since 2011, and he SWORE to me that it is a totally safe drug. I gave it to my goldens, and Lush had a horrid allergic reaction to it while everyone else was fine. I have 5 doses of it just sitting in the dog cabinet bc I am afraid to re-give it, and I do have a sense of betrayal that it isnt the benign drug it was presented to be by the entire office.They also simply quit selling frontline and frontline plus to maybe further force the issue.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

The good thing to come out of this is that this thread will come up when Bravecto is mentioned online and this information will be available in the future. 
Harley had an hour on the beach yesterday and the sound of his "Roo, roo, roo" barking as he ran round in circles of excitement warmed my heart. He slept like a log last night, as did I!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is a wonderful update! Yeah Harley! You bark to your heart's content


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank goodness for such a wonderful update


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Harley is doing great!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

How on Earth did I miss this?!?
What an absolute nightmare to go through which could happen to any of us :'( 
So pleased to hear that Harley is doing so well now 
Wishing you billions more celebrations on the beach and peaceful nights!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Chritty said:


> For Aus it would be the TGA. I hope your vet does this for sure. These kind of cases need reporting


I have reported to the Australian Pesticide and Veterinary Medicine Authority. I think the TGA is just for human stuff.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I took my mom's dog to the vet this past weekend and mentioned what I had been reading about Bravecto. When I asked him his thoughts, he said he had always steered clear of it. There's too many risks in his mind. I'm glad you started this thread. It raises awareness.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

From the Facebook page Does Bravecto Kill Dogs I have been directed to a site called Centre for Pet Safety. It is an American site and I quote the following advice that they give.

*Once you file the complaint with the manufacturer – here’s what you need to know:*

The manufacturer will never admit that their product is at fault.
The manufacturer may seem sympathetic and tell you that they will cover your vet bills or testing costs. But…before they can send you a check, you will need to sign a document.
*Be Careful.*



The terms of these documents are typically VERY broad. By agreeing to their terms, the manufacturer is buying your silence. 
You will need to agree that the product and the manufacturer is not at fault. 
They may offer you money. (Will the amount of money they offer cover the entirety of your vet bills? Likely not – especially if your pet has long-term complications.) 
In some cases the terms of these agreements are so broad that they prevent you from EVER finding fault with ANY product the manufacturer produces, even if it is a human pharmaceutical that you, yourself, take 10 years from now. 
Additionally, signing this document will likely *prevent you from speaking with the FDA during their investigation of your complaint*. It’s a tactical maneuver to keep their potentially dangerous product on the market.
 Center for Pet Safety understands that you are in the midst of a very painful situation. Your pet has died or is seriously sick or injured. We recommend that you speak to your attorney before signing any documentation presented by any manufacturer to understand your rights, and the rights you are throwing away if you choose to sign.
Your story may be silenced forever and pet owners that need to hear it may give their pet the same medication, food or use the same product that has hurt your pet.
*Your voice is important and it matters. Your story can save lives.*


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, it's always wise to be very, *very* careful of what you sign when there's any problem. Companies like that do not like any negative reports. I'm very pleased to hear you have reported Harley's reaction to Bravecto. For a while there, I felt like I was nagging about taking this farther.
But the best news is that Harley is on the mend and enjoying the beach again.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, it is easy in the aftermath, with the relief of having your dog still alive, to lose sight of the importance of reporting for the sake of others. I am having trouble getting in touch with Merck in Australia. You end up having to leave a message and hope that you will be called back. I have a case number with the APVMA. The American website Centre for Pet Safety and the facebook page Does Bravecto Kill Dogs are both recording case numbers for Merck and a report has just been received under the Freedom of Information Act re adverse reports on both Bravecto and Nexgard which are both now available on the Centre for Pet Safety site.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So today I finally got on to Merck. They took my information and then had one of their vets ring me back. We had a very civil conversation. But of course he claimed that this was the first they had heard of a reaction to Bravecto - yeah right! I said that my subsequent research indicated differently. He said that you couldn't believe everything on the internet! I said that I just wanted to make sure that my experience was correctly recorded as an adverse reaction and that there had been plenty of drugs on the market like thalidomide for example that had subsequently been withdrawn in spite of extensive "testing". Today on the Does Bravecto Kill Dogs facebook page there is another case of a dog with seizures. Anyway he is going to contact my vet. I haven't got a case number yet but I intend to pursue it to make sure the record stands. The funny part was that he told me, quite pompously, that they were obligated to report adverse reactions to the APVMA. He was a bit nonplussed when I said that I had already reported to them and would he like my case number. Harley continues to do well although his energy levels are much less but that could be the heat we have been having. We are continuing to gradually reduce his meds.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad he's recovering, no matter how slowly.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Had another phone call from Merck today. They were responding to a recorded message I left several days ago. They let me know that our vet had also reported the case a couple of days after it happened. Great to know that he was on the ball.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So glad you have taken action, and that Harley continues to get better!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad to hear of Harley's continued improvement. Good for you for taking action to report his adverse reaction. Many companies like to try and sweep this type of thing under the carpet.


----------



## BellesMama (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm so glad you checked out the Facebook group and are reporting. It's essential to removing this from the market. I lost my beautiful Husky/Blue Heeler Ruby to Bravecto in May. I will always feel as though I poisoned her. Everything you say about your conversations with the Merck representatives is so accurate. They want you to think they are empathetic, but then they suggest that possibly you gave your dog bad food or contaminated water. They even went so far as to suggest that my neighbors poisoned her. I know none of this is true. All of my dogs were sick after taking Bravecto. I'm thankful I still have my Goldens and I know I need to spread the word to other owners so they, and their pets, do not suffer like Ruby, Harley, you and I have. I am so glad to hear he is improving! Big scratches behind the ears to Harley!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. I was so pleased that my vet reported the incident with Harley in addition to my report. Whenever I see doggy people out and about I am telling them about what happened to Harley as I feel obligated to spread the word. Harley thanks you for the ear scratches.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Just came from the Vet*

Wow, I somehow have missed this whole thread! We just returned from the Vet, after having Nikki's checkup, and were discussing flea & tick meds. We really like our vet, and during the conversation Frontline + was discussed and based on a meeting she had with the reps, the product is NO LONGER effective (and they know it). So, she suggested Bravecto, which several of the employees use with good results. We didn't buy any and I wanted to see the results folks on the GRF have had. I am soooooo glad I found Harleysmum's post, thanks and I am very happy that Harley is doing ok.

By the way, are there any flea & tick meds the seem to be effective and not harm our pets?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Just giving an update here. Harley is well and his three month dose of Bravecto should be out of his system now. We have been very lucky that there have been no further seizures. For those who are considering using Bravecto I would like to give the following information. We reported (as did our vet) to the Australian governing body. I have a case number via the online reporting system. I have also made a follow up enquiry (and have a number for that!) but have received no reply only a computer generated acknowledgement. This concerns me. I am also following the facebook page "Does Bravecto Kill Dogs". There continue to be almost daily reports of dogs having bad reactions following being dosed with Bravecto. Interestingly there are a lot of complaints from Brazil claiming that Bravecto is useless for ticks and that many dogs taking Bravecto are testing positive for tick born diseases. I wonder if these tablets are being made in a different factory because it seems a very localised complaint. There have been more deaths and a very sad video has been made in memory of dogs that have died or are now chronically ill after receiving Bravecto. Another worrying development is that it now appears that Bravecto could be causing birth defects. I pass this information on in good spirit and not in criticism of anyone using Bravecto. We all try to do the best for our dogs. But it would break my heart for anyone here to lose their dog because I hadn't posted this.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I am so thankful Harley is oK!!!

Has there been any agreement on what is the safest and most effective flea and tick prevention on the market? I have a new pup coming soon so would like to know. 

Thanks!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

It is now twelve months since Harley's dreadful reaction to Bravecto and we are celebrating a full year of being seizure free. I am back to share a few things that I have learned in that time. The facebook site Does Bravecto kill dogs now has 30,000 members. I would recommend that anyone considering using this product at least reads that and makes their own decision as to whether this is a load of lunatics!

There is now a topical version of Bravecto which states in its information leaflet that there is a risk of seizures in previously seizure free dogs. There is still no warning on the oral Bravecto in spite of reported seizures.

Bravecto will not prevent Lyme disease (and does not claim to) as it does not deter ticks but kills them after they have bitten the dog. Which gives the tick the opportunity to infect with Lyme disease. So anyone using it to prevent Lyme is wasting their money.

There is no research of long term effects of using Bravecto. Current use within the population and recording of adverse effects is the acceptable way of reviewing long term use in animal pharmaceuticals.

If you choose to use Bravecto and your dog does have a reaction there is no antidote.

This product is an insecticide. It is labelled keep out of reach of children. It should not be broken and hands should be washed after handling. The new topical is labelled that pets should not be allowed to sleep with family and should be kept away from children after application.

Please do your research and then make your decision. Do not rely on your vets opinion as many are not even aware that there have been any adverse reports even though these are available under the freedom of information laws.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

When the other thread came up asking about flea treatments, my first thought was what had happened to Harley and how close you came to losing him. I'm pleased he's doing so well now - and you have convinced me to think very hard about using it!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So glad it's been one year seizure free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

I have just bought the second dose of Bravecto for Charlie. She had no reactions from the first dose, but having read this I am going to do more research. Is this a global problem as I am in the UK, or is it more regional?

Glad that Harley is recovered. Very scary.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad Harley continues to do well!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so glad Harley continues to be seizure free. What a scary time that must have been!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Very glad that Harley has been seizure free!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Tricia said:


> I have just bought the second dose of Bravecto for Charlie. She had no reactions from the first dose, but having read this I am going to do more research. Is this a global problem as I am in the UK, or is it more regional?
> 
> Glad that Harley is recovered. Very scary.


 
It's global. There is a lot of good info on Does Bravecto Kill Dogs (facebook) including detox advice, reporting advice, links to government documents on adverse reports, articles from magazines like Dogs Naturally. The moderators have a very difficult job as it now takes up so much of their time and so many posters are angry and heartbroken. I posted an update for Harley and got literally hundreds of "likes". Normally if I post anything on facebook I get six likes and four of them are my children! One of the saddest things for me is the number of people who post about their sick dogs and saying "How I wish I had found this site before I gave my dog Bravecto". That is why I continue to revive this thread.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for reviving the thread. I am glad to read that Harley is doing well and has been seizure free for so long. I hope you don't mind but I thought it was important to quote this part of one of your posts. 

"Bravecto will not prevent Lyme disease (and does not claim to) as it does not deter ticks but kills them after they have bitten the dog. Which gives the tick the opportunity to infect with Lyme disease. So anyone using it to prevent Lyme is wasting their money."

And any other tick born disease.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

How is Harley doing?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He is doing great thanks Martha.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, I am shocked. I've been giving my boy Bravecto at the recommendation of my vet for the last 2 years. I'm horrified by this info, and so glad that Harley is okay!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I try to give as little in the way of chemicals, drugs, etc as possible to my dogs. I have always had to give heart worm prevention year round here on the Texas coast. Here, if a dog does not get the HW prevention he WILL get heartworms.

But I have only used the flea and tick stuff when I have to. It has not been proven, but we believe Bravecto is what brought on Sophie's seizures. Two months in a row she had horrible seizure within a couple of days of getting the tablet. We did not make the connection the first time, but did the 2ed.

AND to top things off, our Great Pyrenees had a reaction to Heartgard . He had been on it for 4 years with his previous owners and then the 2 years with us. In Nov. within a couple of hours of getting his chews (two different sizes due to his size) he was under the weather, just laying around, not paying attention to the dogs barking behind us--he always ahs to answer--not wanting supper that night. But even tho it happened a couple of hours after chewing the chew, we really thought it was probably a virus as he had been on the Heartgard for so long. But in Dec we knew for sure. This time, same symptoms as before only he threw up this time. My vet was not certain, but I was. I got Interceptor and he had his this month and not one iota of trouble. Oh, I had given him his chew in Dec. from a different pack, the one that had been Sophie's (lost her in Oct) bought at different time, etc, so different batch. 

Why all of a sudden he would develop a reaction is beyond me. I know my one golden had a severe reaction to her 2ed set of annual vax at age 2 1/2 back in '02 and we almost lost her. No trouble with puppy vax or first annuals. After that my vet would only give her law required rabies vax. And I came to this forum back in '05 to tell the story of my golden lost to ProHeart6. he is my avatar picture, lost at only 4 years 2 months to that 6 month hert worm prevention injection. That is when I started saying No to in-needed vax, drugs, etc.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle just had her annual check-up. Vet offered to switch us to Bravecto to save us $50 on our flea preventative. I remembered Harley and said no, that's OK. I'll pay the extra $50 for her usual med. Thank you for your post and continue to fight!


----------

